# Cost to finish drywall



## diyguy999 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am sure this topic has been addressed over and over again, but I wanted to see if I am getting a good price for drywall finishing. I finished my basement and already hung the drywall. I want to hire someone to do the taping, corner beads, mudding, and sanding. I will be supplying all of the materials. 

I have approx 1925 sq.ft of drywall (approx 60 sheets). I received a price of $.50/sq.ft or $16/sheet to do the finish work. Again, that is the price for labor only. I am looking at around $960 for the job.

I am in the Maryland/DC area. Does this seem reasonable?


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, it's a decent price for a job that size.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 26, 2009)

That's a fair price. Most rockers would rather do the hanging too and dislike to just finish it. You must have done a good job hanging, I've been to already hung jobs I wouldn't touch for .70 sq/ft. :no:


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 3, 2010)

thats a real good price, especially for a homeowner hung job. I did one a few months ago and had to charge the guy a lot more that what i would have charged for a pro hung job, everyone of his screws had to be set, and every cornerbead was twisted and bent.


----------



## diyguy999 (Dec 21, 2009)

I was actually disappointed to have just found out they charge an extra $2 to hang it. Should have done that considering it took me multiple days and they would have knocked it out quick and done a far superior job.

Thanks for everyone's input.


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

diyguy999 said:


> I was actually disappointed to have just found out they charge an extra $2 to hang it. Should have done that considering it took me multiple days and they would have knocked it out quick and done a far superior job.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's input.


$2 dollars to hang? Are these day laborers or a real licensed crew?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Get some references. Prices vary widely by area, but seems pretty good....


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

This site is geared for DIY, not cost estimates
Costs vary widely by location & specific job
Get several local estimates & check references

Thanks


----------

